# Flashlights



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Are any of you guys into flashlights?

Here are a few of mine(sorted by size):
AmondoTech N30 (3200+ lumens, HID, NiMh)
Maglite 4D (122 lumens, Incandescent, 4 D Cell)
Tektite Excursion LS4 (220 lumens, LED, 3 C Cell)
Romisen RC-T5 (650 lumens, Multi-LED, 3 or 4 CR123A)
Dereelight DBS v3 (500 lumens, LED, 2 CR123A)
Olight T20 Q5 (205 lumens, LED, 2 CR123A)
Streamlight TL-2 (114 lumens, Incandescent, 2 CR123A)
Coast V2 Tactical (26 lumens, LED, 3 AAA)
Fenix P1D CE Q5 (180 lumens, LED, 1 CR123A)
Fenix P1D CE (135 lumens, LED, 1 CR123A)
Fenix L0P (30 lumens, LED, 1 AAA)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am surprised that no one has responded! I figured that someone would be!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, but all I have is a lot of mini-mags around in tool bags, glove boxes and such.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I dig flashlights, but I'm not really "into" them the way some guys are. I am interested in the latest led technology, though. I have an Inova T1, X5, and older X1 and a Fenix P1D CE.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> I dig flashlights, but I'm not really "into" them the way some guys are. I am interested in the latest led technology, though. I have an Inova T1, X5, and older X1 and a Fenix P1D CE.


Yep, I have a keychain super bright LED that I have with me most of the time. It puts out as much light as a lot of full size standard (old style) flashlights did and has a much longer battery life. Tex


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wow thats a lot of batteries in play - sounds pricey.
i have two dynamo lights that work well with a 1 or 3 LED option.
i also have 2 shake lights that are way cool but the thing i dislike is that i have to be careful where i put them in a pack (i.e. not near a compass or LCD screen).


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

I have this 1D Mag with a custom bezel.


----------



## lostlamb (Dec 17, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I am surprised that no one has responded! I figured that someone would be!


Are you kidding me Aaron? You must of missed the thread on our "other" forum.









I really would like to have ONE ultra bright light at home and one in my bug-out bag.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I dig flashlights, but I'm not really "into" them the way some guys are...












I almost had a heart attack today, though. While shopping at Sam's Club this afternoon -- I saw a display of *two-pack* Serengeti 3-AAA hi-intensity multi-function LED Flashlights with CREE led's and tactical heads/bases for *under $29**







*How I managed to get outta there without caving I'll never know. (I'll prolly go back _mañana_ and get 'em anyway...)







...I mean, I do need them. Right?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

lostlamb said:


> Are you kidding me Aaron? You must of missed the thread on our "other" forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get so excited! I said Flashlight, not Fleshlight Lamby!








J/K I guess I missed that thread.

Have you seen this one:
http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.12060
$32 for 900 Lumens FTW.

This is the flashlight I use most often around the house:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html
However, this is the one I really want:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-l50-locator.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> I almost had a heart attack today, though. While shopping at Sam's Club this afternoon -- I saw a display of *two-pack* Serengeti 3-AAA hi-intensity multi-function LED Flashlights with CREE led's and tactical heads/bases for *under $29**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this one:
https://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=417255*
*
Looks like a decent light. It is roughly 160 lumens. I recommend checking out this site before you pull the trigger on those:
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.903
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.943
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.941


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the lght i use ha ha, my hunting lamp, make dark into daylight, jeff
BLITZ 240, 1 MILLION CANDLE POWER 240MM DIAMETER HEAD







​


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

AaronC said:


> ...I recommend checking out this site before you pull the trigger on those:
> http://www.dealextre...dx/category.903
> http://www.dealextre...dx/category.943
> http://www.dealextre...dx/category.941


*OMG!*







Holee Kao! Awesome Deals!!! Now _this_ calls for some *major* shopping considerations!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> I mean, I do need them. Right?


No question. Go back and pick them up asap!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

...but the thing is -- after I clicked on those links from Aaron, for the same $ outlay, I can end up with one of those MAJOR lights (clones of those $500 Surefires)?! I'm _really_ in a quandry now!

...And I actually need a Flatband Ergo "curley" or a BB Laminate S/S just as bad?!









My plan for today was to get in line at the $2 window at Santa Anita Race Track and double my money on a "sure thing"







in order to buy it ALL, but it's raining so bad that it's hard to pick a winner since horses don't run according to form on sloppy tracks...







So I'm staying at home just a-wishin' instead.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love torches ! I have a fenix tk30 ,led lenser photon pump, led lenser p14, p3 several cheap torches, 10 watt police torch ,
I would like to get the Vector power on board. That would be enought for me (for a while )hehe


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice collection! How are the LED Lensers?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Nice collection! How are the LED Lensers?


Led lensers have good build quality(like Fenix) I realy like the P3 with to zoom u have basicaly 2 options ; focused ,and this other very cool looking big blue circle it spreads the light very evenly everywere in the circle, acctualy its more usefull then the focused beam cuz that's not very nice .P14 looks ,feels steardy nice throw in complete darkness I would say 170m useful light amount.

:Jaydee


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

some of mine.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

danny said:


> some of mine.


Nice collection!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, nice collection!









I have a few MAG Industries, Surefire, Nitecore, Fenix, plus Ultrafire, Spiderfire, etc. but I'm not particularly into them. I appreciate a good light as long as it's not too expensive. I sometimes help my mates on British forums get Chinese flashlights. I group bought 2,500 keyring flashlights for britishblades and procured another 2,500 for bushcraftuk's magazine and did some $6,000 worth of group buy for about LED 75 torches in the 1,000 lumen range again on britishblades. I generally try to avoid it though, as after-sales customer support and replacements of postal-losses is a killer.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Yeah, nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool !
Can you tell your experiance with Ultrafire and Spiderfire?I wanted to buy them but I hear they have poor build quality and lot of times need to fix them right out of package in orter to work.Cheap torches claim much more lumens that they acctualy produce and cuz of this for me is hard to invest in them. Anyway have you heard about Tank007 torches they are small but claim to prodice at least lot of lumens 
.
Cheers :Jaydee


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Factory quality control is indeed a bit iffy. The proportion of dodgy lights is low, but they work on the presumption that if you have a problem you will return it for a replacement. Therefore the customer service and location of your vendor is important.

However, a large proportion of the lights that have problems are fakes. One internet supplier (dealextreme) originally bought originals from Ultafire, but Ultrafire soon noticed that they were selling close copies under Ultrafire label with copied or defective parts.This hurt UF's rep a lot until people on candlepowerforums and other forums noticed that dealextreme had become so brazen that they had started producing new models under the Ultrafire label that even Ultrafire denied they had ever made.

Spiderfire is like Ultrafire, but a newer, much smaller competitor.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Factory quality control is indeed a bit iffy. The proportion of dodgy lights is low, but they work on the presumption that if you have a problem you will return it for a replacement. Therefore the customer service and location of your vendor is important.
> 
> However, a large proportion of the lights that have problems are fakes. One internet supplier (dealextreme) originally bought originals from Ultafire, but Ultrafire soon noticed that they were selling close copies under Ultrafire label with copied or defective parts.This hurt UF's rep a lot until people on candlepowerforums and other forums noticed that dealextreme had become so brazen that they had started producing new models under the Ultrafire label that even Ultrafire denied they had ever made.
> 
> Spiderfire is like Ultrafire, but a newer, much smaller competitor.


Interesting. I am up on CP but I never heard about this copying issue. Its true for sometime I did not check it so it must be new. I thought DX is good cuz everybody reccomends it.
Thanks for the news mate
.:Jaydee
Flashalcoholics


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, ya, i love flashlights too.

One of my most used daily is the best keychain light ever. The Arclight AAA.

I have 3 Surefires, 2 L4's and a E1L

A rechargeable maglight and Olight M21


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh you poor poor _nyctophobics. _You people are sick I tell ya ... SICK !

Get help !

/me happily flounces off into the darkness, completely at home, and with nary a care in the world.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

How to make a Surefire E2 type flashlight for $10: 



I have made two and I love them. I still like my LEDs I have made in the past because of battery life but this one is bright! Build one this weekend. It's easy and cheep.

I will try to find my 3vLumileds Luxeon LED flashlight build I did. It's a power point presentation. I got into LEDs when I had to made some verryable power suplys for LED illumination for microscopes using pulse width modulation.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

The Stinger rechargable works well, but only for about an hour. The flashlights with charging handles are good in a pinch, out fishing or something, or when yourbrighter flashlight is not needed.


----------

